# Kenpo Tech Line 5/16/11



## Yondanchris (May 19, 2011)

Hello all, 

  as most of you know I have just started learning American Kenpo and my instructor wanted to film us doing a mini two man tech line during my lesson, so I said "why not!" here is the resulting mayhem! 

[yt]SM0cHwAxCec[/yt]

The first five yellow tech. 

[yt]kBgs-dRGDfs[/yt]

The second five yellow tech. 

[yt]ILGpkG2KD8g[/yt]

First two orange tech. 

Please feel free to comment, I apprticiate feedback! 

Chris


----------



## dancingalone (May 20, 2011)

Don't know much about kenpo, but these were fun to watch.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2011)

Ok, on these headlock techs... Do not let him bend you over; keep erect posture, and crouch deep with your legs. Become the Crouching Tiger, not the guy bent over at the waist.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2011)

You have a good start on your favorite tech., Attacking Mace, but rather than just sliding down that wrist for the grab, make that circle bigger so that  your grabbing hand brushes the opposite shoulder before grabbing, that way it can be both a set up for a back knuckle, or a grab. its fine how you are doing it now, but that is all it will ever be. Thanks for the vids. keep it up.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 20, 2011)

I can also help you with Triggered Salute, if you want.:mst:
Sean


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jun 10, 2011)

man I wish i could work out with you guys...I think it would be really fun seeing what American Kempo is doing compared to Ryukyu...

First Tech, although everyone is a critic mind you, I would have stepped to the outside of the attacking fist..that way, your attacker has to come further with the follow up hand.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 12, 2011)

I have to disagree with "looking first" when it comes to Sword and Hammer. Like most of the yellow techniques, we can track with our weapons without the use of sight. This is esspecially relevant to Sword and Hammer. 
The premise is that the attacker is grabbing from the defender's right flank with his left hand. Why? Because he's pulling the defender into a right punch, or that's what we have to presume. If we take the time to look before we strike, or look for a target as we strike, we lose the borrowed force we generate to complete the strike and time as we think the technique through. Remember, in this technique we borrow the force of the opponant's pull to facilitate the strike.
There is a natural half beat between an opponant grabbing and pulling. The defender counter grabs when the grab is felt and strikes from point of origin with the hand sword on a diagonal angle preferably into the crease between the throat and the jaw when the pull is felt.
Now, if the opponant doesn't pull, god only knows why he's grabbing you with a straight arm, you can merely use the hand sword as an outward extended block and release the opponant's grip. As you use the block, you can simultaneously move into a reverse bow and retreat on a complimentary, diagonal angle.
The lesson I'm trying to instill is, when being grabbed in such a fashion, there's no need to look first, in fact, it's counter effective. The opposite is true when dealing with dynamic attacks such as punching and kicking.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 12, 2011)

On the video of the first five techniques, I noticed the quote, "punches, kicks and weapons-move as soon as you see it." I really don't agree! You should move when it's appropriate to move.

Think about this; you're in a small room, say 10ft by 10ft. Your attacker is stood with his back against the door, and your in the middle of the room, with nothing to provide cover. He has a handgun, let's say a glock so there's no safety and his finger is extended and out of the trigger guard, he begins to move towards you. Do you move as soon as you see the weapon?

I'm not picking here, I'm trying to provide some food for thought. When an absolute statement is made, usually it's wrong, especially when considering combat arts, they're not exact sciences.

I know you've just started EPAK, but your stances need more work before you continue learning techniques. Take a couple of weeks to find your ideal toe-heel (width), and knee-heel (depth) posture in your neutral bow and spend time moving between your neutral, forward and reverse bow. Then ad your strikes to your stances and spend a couple of weeks coordinating stances with strikes. 

In Alternating Maces, you're not using stances at all in the video. Remember in that Karate kid movie, when they go to Okinawa and Daniel learns hip rotation by observing the drum that's rolled between the hands. Alternating Maces uses the same principle. Your forward bow increases depth on the rear punch and your reverse bow increases depth on the backfist (I prefer a hammerfist) and offers a complimentary angle for the defender to escape in the direction of five o'clock.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 13, 2011)

yorkshirelad said:


> On the video of the first five techniques, I noticed the quote, "punches, kicks and weapons-move as soon as you see it." I really don't agree! You should move when it's appropriate to move.
> 
> Think about this; you're in a small room, say 10ft by 10ft. Your attacker is stood with his back against the door, and your in the middle of the room, with nothing to provide cover. He has a handgun, let's say a glock so there's no safety and his finger is extended and out of the trigger guard, he begins to move towards you. Do you move as soon as you see the weapon?
> 
> ...


I never heard about the reverse bow thing before, but even a transition from a forward bow to a neutral can provide that pop.
Sean


----------

